# Frog collection tragedy



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I have had a horrible week. I wasn't going to post anything about this, but if it can help one person save their collection, then it is well worth it. 

I am in the process of moving from an apartment (townhouse) to our first house. Early last week we had a push to get the upstairs packed and moved, so for 3-4 days I didn't venture to the basement where my frogs are. At some point during those days, my AC exhaust hose popped out of the window and pumped hot air into my frog room. When I discovered it the room was at least 90 and inside tanks over 100 I would guess. The first tank I passed was my proven orange terribilis group of 5. They looked fine but on closer inspection I discovered each was dead but sitting normal. I then went cage to cage and my heart just dropped. In all I lost 85-90% of my collection (about 60 tanks worth) as well as every single tadpole (about 200). Needless to say I have been severly depressed about the entire ordeal and have felt a tremendous amount of guilt about it. I know there was really not much I could have done about it, but that doesn't really relieve the guilt I am feeling. The frustration to have been upstairs while this was happening and to not know it was going on has been particularly difficult for me. I talked to my friend Lou (aka oddlot) about it. He installs security and fire alarms and he said he can do a variety of warning systems including temperature alarms. What a difference it would have made it I had heard an alarm going off.

I will rebuild my collection eventually and will add temperature alarms, generators, etc to be as prepared as possible in the future. These extra expenses seem like a lot for "what if" scenarios, but I lost probably $10,000-$12,000 worth of frogs so the few hundred for the extra precautions would have been well worth it. Protect your collections.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Insane. Are you going to be at WP?


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Jeremy, this is my worst nightmare. I'm sorry you had to go through this and I'm sorry you lost those poor frogs. Let me know if I can help you out.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

That is awful to hear Jeremy. Sorry you had to go through it. I have lost frogs due to heat in the past as well but nothing like this. This time around I went with the temperature alert sensor here:

TX60U-IT-SET-D by La Crosse Technology - Tomorrow's Weather Today

Along with some other precautions. It isn't an alarm you hear in the house, but it sends an email and text to your phone. It also charts the temperature readings which is just an added bonus.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

OMG... I am so sorry. Sitting at my desk crying. I understand the guilt, even though it wasn't anything you did. That never goes all the way away, does it? 

You'll probably get lots of help rebuilding your collection. Let me know if you want some El Dorados, no charge. I have 6 froglets now, including 4 that may be 2.2 and 2 that are very young.


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

wow. very sorry to hear that jeremy. I dont know what I would do if that happened to me. And I dont even have half the collection you do


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Jeremy,

So sorry to hear this man. I know it may be a bit late at this point but please let us know if there is anything we can do to help. I'm sure everyone in MADS will be able to help you get back on your feet when you're ready.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

very sorry to hear, man. that is the upside of keeping frogs in my office but I'm always nervous that the power will go out, etc. We really need an iphone alert app. 

In any case, I can get you stocked up on a few things once you are ready.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Jeremy, I'm sorry about your loss. 

This is almost the exact thing that happened to our collection in 2005 when we bought our house. We were living in an apartment and had about 30 frogs. We bought the house and moving day came pretty quick. On the day we were unpacking at the house, the power company came early to turn off the electric at the apartment without notifying us. We figured the frogs would be ok for a day or two without fruit flies because they had plenty of springs/isos to hunt for while we unpacked, but we knew the a/c would still be on for a few more days. Or so we thought.

Needless to say, when we went to the house to get the frogs we were so mad. As soon as we opened the front door and felt how hot it was in the apt we knew what had happened and what the result was. Of course the power company didn't care.

I feel your loss. It sucks losing one frog, let alone a whole collection.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

i hope your house has a true cellar. 90 in your cellar is rather hot. 
well i guess one positive thing is it won't happen again because you won't let it. 
well you weren't the first and you won't be the last for this to happen to someone.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm heartbroken for you...just cannot imagine the horror of discovering what had happened...your description of finding them in normal positions was so graphic...I don't know what to say...when you have animals of any sort and have something happen, it tears you up. Perhaps when you get your alarm system set up, you can pass along what it consists of....Give yourself a definite period of time to grieve and then, with gusto, start the next phase...and discipline yourself to not blame yourself any further...bitterness and doubt will take away from the prospective joy of rebuilding...and in your new home to boot.


----------



## tvittatus (Dec 6, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about your loss, this has to be a froggers worst nightmare. I couldn't even imagine losing my small collection.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear Jeremy.

Unfortunately I can relate to the knot in your guts feeling, I have had many mass catastrophes over the decades of frogging and they all suck. I'd still trade all the frogs I kept alive for all the frogs I've lost due to ac malfunction, ant invasions, ignorant people caring for the frogs when I went out of town.

If the hobby runs in your veins it's just a speedbump and you keep going.

Let me know if I can help replace anything.

Eric


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

Deeply sorry for your losses. Man, don't feel guilty as you did not know what was going on. Life has a way of being so busy that we get caught up and that is what happened with you.
Take care and good luck with the move and rebuilding your collection.
Christine


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Jeremy,
So sorry to hear of your losses. Anyone who has been in the hobby for awhile knows that problems can hit you in so many unexpected ways. All I can say is don't let your guilt or frustration rule the situation (I know that is easier said than done). I wish you the best in getting over this and rebuilding your collection.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

Jeremy,

What awful news! Let me know if there is anything I can do to help.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Jeremy, I'm really very sorry to hear about your tragedy and loss. 
I'm glad you posted this though, it will help others avoid something similar, and it will help you. If any one in the world understands what you're going through, it's the thousands of us here and we're all behind you. If you need help with tincs of bigger frogs let me know. 

"The soul would have no rainbow had the eyes no tears." ~John Vance Cheney

“I’ve missed more than 9000 shots in my career. I’ve lost almost 300 games. 26 times, I’ve been trusted to take the game winning shot and missed. I’ve failed over and over and over again in my life. And that is why I succeed.”
~ Michael Jordan


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

So sorry Jeremy. Let me know when you are ready and I'll try and help out with some thumbnails.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Awful.... 

I've got a bunch of tads/froglets you can have if you want them. Seriously. I will be driving through NY for Thanksgiving, I can hold on to them until then.

Tricolor SI's, veraderos, orange lamasi. 

Brian


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh man, Jeremy, so sorry! My heart just breaks for you! I know its going to be a LONG while yet, but if the mints I have from you ever do breed, your welcome to a some tads. I couldn't imagine loosing any of my frogs like that.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, sorry to hear Jeremy. I couldn't imagine how I would feel if I lost my collection. Keep your head up!

Sam Cavoulas


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Jeremy, I am sorry for your loss, Bill .


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

How heart-wrenching! Those poor frogs! 
I know it doesn't help anything, but I just want to say I am so sorry for your loss, Jeremy. That had to be an absolutely horrifying experience.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

so sorry to hear that jeremy. i really do wish you and your family a full recovery. let me know if i can help you in any way.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow horrible. I'm sorry. I couldn't imagine how you feel. If it helps, I have some super blues with your name on them.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Whoa man that's heavy. Really sorry to hear about your loss. Back in 06 I had a similar scenario happen also with an AC malfunction and lost half of my collection. Really sorry to hear about that dude - things like this happen time and time again in life and will only make you a stronger frogger. Sorry again man hope you'll be okay.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sorry to hear that Jeremy!
though my collection is very small these days if i get anything breeding i will keep you posted with some tads.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeremy,

My condolences on your loss. Once you are situated in your new place, I will be more than happy to give you any surplus offspring I may have to help you rebuild your collection and business.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Jeremy, 
Sorry to hear about your collection. You are an asset to our hobby and I hope you plan to rebuild and stay with us. I think it's rad that so many people are willing and eager to help you establish your collection again. In a hobby that seems to be inundated with drama and negativity recently, it's nice to see people stepping up to help a fellow frogger out. Please let me know if you are looking for anything once you get back on your feet as I'd like to help as well.

Chris


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I will echo what Chris ^^^ just said so nicely, and add my own condolences 

Take care,
Sally


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Unbelievable! I LOVE this hobby and the DB community. Thank you so much for your support and offers to help rebuild. I can't imagine this happening in another hobby. You are all amazing people and have really lifted my spirits. Thank you. 

I'm not going anywhere. This community and the frogs mean too much to me. I'm going to spend the next few weeks renovating my new frog room and building tanks. I'll look to start building again in mid to late September. 

Thanks again for all the support and encouragement. 

J


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

PM sent......


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

Man sorry to hear... I got you on a couple of pums as soon as your ready just let me know and anything else I can do don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Extremely sorry to hear of your loss. I'm fairly new to the hobby, but loving every bit of it. I have lost most of my saltwater fish in my 120 gallon before and it nearly crushed me. I can't imagine the pain you feel losing such a grand collection. Like others said, keep your head up and things will recover. 
We can't control what happens at times, but we can control how we handle them.
I definitely have to say how amazing and wonderful it is that so many want to pitch in to help out! Too awesome! Thank you to all those wonderful people!
Makes me extremely proud to be a new member of this community!

-Chris


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

JeremyHuff said:


> Unbelievable! I LOVE this hobby and the DB community. Thank you so much for your support and offers to help rebuild. I can't imagine this happening in another hobby. You are all amazing people and have really lifted my spirits. Thank you.
> 
> I'm not going anywhere. This community and the frogs mean too much to me. I'm going to spend the next few weeks renovating my new frog room and building tanks. I'll look to start building again in mid to late September.
> 
> ...


Cool, lemme know if you're going to WP I might be able to bring some stuff if you're ready.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> Cool, lemme know if you're going to WP I might be able to bring some stuff if you're ready.


I'll be there Chris. Won't have frogs, but lots of bugs and cypress knees. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I think this classifies as a bad day. I am very sorry about your loss. I guess I will know where the money for each bag of leaf litter will go for the next few years.  I am glad to hear you are not leaving the hobby


----------



## gmt (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Jeremy,

So Sorry for your loss man.
-I dont have much of a collection, but i have a ton of Vittatus if you keep them


Tony
See you at Hamburg


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

Le know if you need any help on the homefront


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Lots of tinc tads and froglets here to help when ya need!. . . just let me know when.


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

I know FrogFace already offered you some, but I may have many El Dorados. I don't know if you remember me but I met you at FrogDay when it was on Staten Island, and bought a juvenile El Dorado from you. Good Luck Restoring The Collection


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Awful to hear. We had a similar experience in our old frog room. Our front door blew open during winter, and the thermostat in the kitchen kept the heater on ALL DAY. The frog room had it's own central air vent, and the room was otherwise sealed. I came home to a 95F+ breeding room. Complete freak accident that cost the lives of a handful of frogs and a couple geckos. _I can't imagine_ what you are going through. 

Hopefully your story gets a bunch of hobbyists to go out and grab those heat monitor things. As it's already been said, a little money goes a long way for peace of mind. If it helps soften the blow, think about how many frogs you might have saved by posting the story. Explaining your experience to people really counts for something. (Your post has 650+ views as of right now!!) 

Sounds like you've got a great big pile of people eager to get you on your feet, again.  Good luck rebuilding. By the sounds of things, it won't be long!


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

So sorry to hear jeremy. If i had any froglets id offer them to you. 
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh, and I've got some good plant growth going on. Would be glad to send you an overgrowth bag of cuttings. They won't be "frog free" so you'll need to bleach treat them.
I was talking to Max (Frogboy) and he pointed out that you may have lost some bugs too? We can help there, too.

Now, if we could all form a circle, join hands, and sing, "I'd like to teach the world to sing". Sorry, couldn't help that. It is really great to see people joining together to help!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Jeremy. I can't even imagine that, but I will be double checking everything tonight and looking into somesort of alert system after reading this. 

I think it is fantastic to read thru this and see all the helpful people willing to help you with building a new collection and that is something special. I'm glad to be apart of a community with such friendly and truly caring people. I could hook you up with a few pink springtail cultures if you need some and if you lost bugs too, I wish I could help out more...

I wish you the best and I am glad you plan to continue keeping frogs.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Consider me a source to replenish your stock once you get on your feet at your new place. Time heals all wounds...
Scott


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Jeremy,

So sorry to hear about the loss of your frogs. I can't imagine...

Should there be anything in my rather small collection (see my sig line)that you're interested in please let me know and I'll be happy to help rebuild your collection free of charge. Almost everything I have is currently breeding in some form or another.

Doug


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Incoming PM.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Wow, I don't know what I could say that others have not already..
Terribly sorry to hear about this. Keep your head up though, you will come back bigger and better than before!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Jeremy so sorry for your loss, I wish I could make the offers to help that others have.

Edit: That sounded strange. I meant because I don't have anything to offer...


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Jeremy, I am sorry for your loss. I can't imagine having something like this happen. You are an excellent breeder and it really shows in the quality and health of everything you sell. Stay strong! I'm sure that if anyone could it would be you that rebuild your collection to be bigger and better than before.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Jeremy,
You already know how I feel,such a sucky situation! I have some leuc tads that I will grow out for you,and obviously I'll do something to monitor the situation for you.Let me know when you are ready.



As Jeremy stated earlier,I can wire for low,high temps,co2,fire/smoke, flood, plus more.There are several options for monitoring.Pm me if interested or if you have any questions.Hopefully we can prevent such tragedies in our collections and preserve as many of our frogs as possible!



Again Jeremy,I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Im sorry Jeremy. That really sux.
Check out my collection list and if theres anything i have that could help you, please let me know. Its times like these that it helps to have and make friends.

Good Luck.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Jeremy,

So sorry for your loss! I can only imagine how horrible it must be.

It is so great to be part of such an awesome community. I am relatively new to the hobby, but am more than happy to give my little bit of help so that you can start up again. By the time you start rebuilding I'll have some Patricia froglets that I can send your way. I can also send you some Episcias and Rhaphidophora to help you rebuild your tanks.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I've never "rated " a thread before now. I hope you don't mind. I'm not rating "excellent" for the incident, but for the outstanding responses of the community. Once again, very proud!


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

Ah man, I just read this. So sorry to hear about your loss. AC failure is my worst nightmare. My frog room is a 10x10 foot structure attached to my garage. With temperatures in the 90s, everything in it would die within hours should the AC go down. I'll definitely invest in a heat sensor now. Well Jeremy, you know most of the stuff I have - I'll be more than happy to help you reestablish your collection.
Best of luck!
Ruprecht


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm really sorry to hear that Jeremy. It's such a horrible feeling to have something like this happen. I'm sure after you get moved and settled in you will have no problem rebuilding your collection. Let me know if there are any Ranitomeya you are interested in. 

On a more positive note, congratulations on moving into your first house!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

thedude said:


> On a more positive note, congratulations on moving into your first house!


Indeed! I'm sorry it had to be under the cloud of tragedy but great news about your new house. I hope it has a very large frog room


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't have any frogs yet (that will change real soon) but I feel your pain. Nobody outside this hobby would truly understand your loss. They will not understand that to us these awesome creatures are not just pets. I am truly sorry man but here at DB, I know you'll be taken care of...Goodluck. 

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

If anyone hasn`t had the pleasure to meet Jeremy in person, you don`t know what you`re missing.
He is one of the most decent, generous, helpful human being`s I have ever met.
I `ll see you at White Plains. Take care brother.

John


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

Jeremy,
I am terribly sorry for your loss. Anyone that's been in an animal hobby for a length of time has been there. Take your time rebuilding. Hard to think about right now, but this is an opportunity to really reassess and refocus your collection. Take care and congrats on the new house.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> If anyone hasn`t had the pleasure to meet Jeremy in person, you don`t know what you`re missing.
> He is one of the most decent, generous, helpful human being`s I have ever met.
> I `ll see you at White Plains. Take care brother.
> 
> John


Thanks for the kind words John. You aren't too shabby yourself!


----------



## volsgirl (Mar 29, 2012)

​
What a sad situation, I am so very sad for your loss!! But, WOW what an outpouring of support from your DB family. It really speaks volumes as to your character, and those on this forum. I'm glad to be a part of it.

I don't have anything to offer you except my thoughts and prayers, and they're already on their way to you.

Good luck with your new home!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Might not mean a whole lot but I can say I feel deeply for your situation, that is just a tragedy :\


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

OMG, that is so sad, for you, and for the frogs. I know you've been in the hobby for a long time, and I'm sure you lost some frogs that have been with you for years. At that point, they've become more than a "collection" and are your pets. Heart wrenching. I'm sorry for your loss. I JUST got back into the hobby after a 12 year absence. I was a little to eager, as I set up my room this spring, vivs up and going, and then went out and got frogs. Not but pennies left over. Within weeks, the temps here outside were reaching record 105 degree's and my room with my frogs was reaching mid-90's. No cash in hand to get a portable A/C, I resorted to EBAY to sell soem prize possessions. I never expected temps to get that high...but when they did, I expected to lose frogs. They made it through the heat wave for a week or two until I got the A/C. Good luck rebuilding. And thank you for sharing this HORRIBLE experience with us, if it helps one person avoid a similar scenario...........

Chris


----------



## Tjoen (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss and hope that with all the support from friends and others in the hobby, you'd soon be back with a good collection.

Tjoen Wijaya


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

frogface said:


> Indeed! I'm sorry it had to be under the cloud of tragedy but great news about your new house. I hope it has a very large frog room


It's a new house to us, but the new section of the house is 1802, the rest is late 1700's. The basement is actually pretty big and will give me 16' x 13' and a separate room for all the feeders. Just needs to be sealed up so I can have my free range geckos inside and to keep the cats outside.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

JeremyHuff said:


> It's a new house to us, but the new section of the house is 1802, the rest is late 1700's. The basement is actually pretty big and will give me 16' x 13' and a separate room for all the feeders. Just needs to be sealed up so I can have my free range geckos inside and to keep the cats outside.


Very nice!! Can't wait to see the pics 

I want some free range geckos. Stupid cat.


----------



## bryandarts (May 16, 2011)

That is awful! I am really sorry for your losses! I wish you the best of luck in rebuilding your collection!! Stay Strong!!!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow, so sorry about your loss. But It looks like you handling it well. I don't know why, but things like this happen. The best thing you could do right now is to continue keeping your cool and discard any lingering guilt, pain, or fear.

I can't imagine what you are going through. Times are tough, but no matter how tough times are, you gotta pull through it all, cause there is always light at the end of the tunnel. It doesn't matter how dark the tunnel it is. 

I'm glad your getting back into the hobby, As I did eventually plan to buy from you one of these days.
let me know if I can help in any way I can. 

In case somebody hasn't offered yet, I have some azureus tads calling your name.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Absolutely terrible. So sorry to hear about this - and I thought I was having a bad day when I woke up to a flat tire on my car.


----------



## FRISCHFROGS (Jan 15, 2012)

It has been said 70 times , I too am sadden by your loss.
It was very hard to read.
It is a true mega tragedy for you and the frogs.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

I know that feeling bro, I recently lost my whole collection of frogs from an unknown disease, let me know if there's anything I can help you with, it's hard losing so many frogs, but don't blame yourself, I had trouble with guilt after my frogs were wiped out, again so sorry for your loss, I feel your pain, I'm feeling the EXACT same thing right now


----------



## FRISCHFROGS (Jan 15, 2012)

Besides the tragedy for you, it is also a tragedy for the hobby.
You are a great vendor and well will miss you till you can get producing again.
Do you have photos of your collection?


----------



## evolvstlldartfrogs (Oct 5, 2007)

Words can't express just how much that sucks. I've lost a bunch of frogs to the heat, too. 

Still, we're here for you, man. Keep your list of frogs up on your website, and once I get more tads morphing out, I'll do my part. The Notorious Tinctorius can't be without tincs!


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

So sorry for the loss man. That is super, super heavy.
Hope you get settled into the new house and sounds like wt the community you'll be listening to the chirip of frogs again in no time


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Jeremy, I'm very sorry for your loss. I can only imagine how you feel. I'll have several frogs ready for you when I see you in October.
Let me know what I can help with. You're welcome to any or all from the list.

Leucs sexed pair, froglets
Tarapoto sexed pair
Iquitos juvies
Chazuta froglets
Azureus froglets
New River froglets
Bakhuis froglets
Matecho froglets

Isopods - Orange, Dwarf white, Dwarf striped
Flies - Melos, Golden delicious, Buzzati, Black Hydei, Golden Hydei


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

This is a heartbreaking story. I'm sure it was difficult to share, but thank you for letting us know how much damage a freak accident, something that no one would have foreseen, can do. You have my sincerest condolences.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

the feeling is terrible but almost bound to happen to every long term frogger at some point. i wouldnt beat yourself up about it, even if you had made the changes to your system it could still have ended disastrously. 

as an example i had central heat and air in my last house, but knew better than to trust either (or my landlord's ability to fix problems quickly) so i had a backup AC and heater (at least a $350 investment) on the chance that the HVAC may fail. sure enough both the AC and heat failed during my stay at that location. the AC kicked in and kept the temps reasonable, but the hydronic heater which had been tested and used before, leaked and a fail-safe prevented it from turning on. the result: a 30F frogroom and the death of every animal within 18 inches of the floor.

point being... regardless of the precautions your take, $hit WILL happen. its a rough feeling but take solace in the fact that you have a great community of friendly hobbyists around who are willing to help rebuild your collection. take them up on it and dont feel shy about doing so. (of course after you get the heat issue fixed )

best of luck, james


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Hey Jeremy, Really sorry to hear about this. That's horrible. If you need anything or even need help with anything let me know.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeremy if you are interested ill have some Santa Isabel froglets come october. Your welcome to some of them if you like.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The outpouring of support here is just the proof we need that our hobby is resilient and moving in the right direction. It is incredibly moving to read the many posts of support here for Jeremy, as I know this has been a really difficult time for him.

Of course, I will be doing all I can to help Jeremy re-build his collection when he is fully set-up in the new house. I have no doubt that he would do the same for me.

Richard.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Less than 48 hrs since I started the thread and I have to say my spirits have really turned around. So many friends, customers, and strangers offering to help however they can has truly humbled me like you wouldn't believe. I am so honored to be a part of this community. I consider all of you friends now and hope I can reciprocate this generosity in the future in any way I can. It is also unbelievable to hear from you that I have made a positive contribution to the hobby in the relative short time I have been here. 

To the person who rated this thread, you are right on. This should be a must read for newbies wanting to know what the community is like. Truly awesome!

I am still very overwhelmed with cleaning up the old frog room, moving, and renovating the new space, so please bare with me over the next few weeks. To anyone who has offered frogs or feeders or supplies, I will write to you when I get some time and have a better idea of what I want to replace. 

Can't thank you guys enough for all the encouragement and assistance with rebuilding. You are the best!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Just get your ass to White Plains I need my bugs!!
Hey, I`m glad you`re feeling a little better. I mean, you`ve only got maybe a couple hundred people here that have your back.

John


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

pa.walt said:


> i hope your house has a true cellar. 90 in your cellar is rather hot.
> well i guess one positive thing is it won't happen again because you won't let it.
> well you weren't the first and you won't be the last for this to happen to someone.


Ever consider a career in Hallmark Cards? Very touching Walt, thanks for the effort.

John


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Just got back from vacation and I read this horrible news! I'm so sorry to hear about this Jeremy. Like the others said, if you need anything to jumpstart, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

kind of a buzz kill 
jeez sorry about that.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I have been in the ICU since Wednesday night with asthma related problems. On a ventilator until yesterday and finally getting out of ICU sometime today. Looks like my rebuilding of my collection will be delayed a while, but I will be in touch with all those who have offered to help when I have my own health taken care of. Thanks for all of your support.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

What?!! Jeremy, please take care of yourself. We and your frogs will still be here when you're ready.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Wishing you the best! Take care of yourself and take it easy! Keep us posted.

-Chris


----------



## Tolan (Nov 17, 2011)

Remember, your health > frogs. Frogs will always be there once you're better, but if you don't get better, you won't be there for frogs.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Jeremy,I'm so sorry to hear that,I hope you feel better.When it rains it pours,I hope you can now start your upswing(it can't get much worse).Good luck with the new house and feel better!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Wishing you a rapid recovery and continued good health, Jeremy.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Praying that you recover quickly!


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Yikes Jeremy! Not to be redundant with other posts, but I'm
just seeing this thread now, and am so sad to hear!
I'll be praying for you and a speedy recovery. When you are ready to rebuild let me know if there is anything I have you can use.
Hang in there and we hope to see you back soon!
Keith


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm fairly new around here, and I just saw this thread. I'm very sorry to hear about your loss. I'd be happy to help pitch in and get your collection up and running again. 

I don't have any frogs yet, but I'd be happy to donate a little money if you have paypal or something.

Good luck.


----------



## ems1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

Jeremy:

Have been out of the country and just getting caught up on Dendroboard posts. You know I am your friend and I will do whatever it is to help you recover. I know how excited you were about the new house. If you need to talk, I'm here.

I am not a religious man (though a spiritual one nonetheless, if that makes any sense), but I have tremendous faith in positive energy and thinking, so I humbly offer you the following:

A Prayer

Refuse to fall down.
If you cannot refuse to fall down,
refuse to stay down.
If you cannot refuse to stay down,
lift your heart toward heaven,
and like a hungry beggar,
ask that it be filled,
and it will be filled.

You may be pushed down.
You may be kept from rising.
But no one can keep you
from lifting your heart
toward heaven---
only you.

*It is in the middle of misery
that so much becomes clear.
The one who says nothing good
came of this,
is not yet listening.*


C.P. Estes


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

some thoughful words from walt:
so when are we going to be able to have a frog meet at your new place.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

pa.walt said:


> some thoughful words from walt:
> so when are we going to be able to have a frog meet at your new place.



It will be two weeks after your meet Walt. That should give me enough time to rehab, build a frog room and stock it with frogs.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Jeremy we all know there is no real money in slinging frogs. I think you should open up an upscale cigar lounge, and call it Huff N' Puff.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Jeremy we all know there is no real money in slinging frogs. I think you should open up an upscale cigar lounge, and call it Huff N' Puff.


...with a dart frog display tank in the lounge, of course!!


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Jeremy we all know there is no real money in slinging frogs. I think you should open up an upscale cigar lounge, and call it Huff N' Puff.


Oh, I'm sure that will do wonders for my asthma issues...


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

JeremyHuff said:


> Oh, I'm sure that will do wonders for my asthma issues...


or we could call it puff & stuff. get your smokes and frogs/feeders in one spot. as far as your asthma you could do a bubble boy/man thing.


----------



## XxExoticPsychExX (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow, I'm sorry for your loss Jeremy. I'm fairly new as well, but could also throw a bit of money your way for whatever you need (paypal?).

It's amazing how much this community has banded together to help out one another and it's obvious you're surrounded by individuals who care about you. I never expected this out of an online community and it has truly opened my eyes.

Keep your head up Jeremy!


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Just wanted to update everyone on my health. I had a very severe asthma attack that put me on life support and in a coma for a couple days. I guess I was paralyzed on the right side of my body as well. I then made a very quick recovery and was released to a rehab facility 5 days (2 days after getting out of the ICU) after my attack. I was in rehab for 4 days and probably only really needed 2 days. I guess My body is not as old as I feel sometimes. 

We just moved to a new town and the people here have been unbelievable. Every day neighbors who we only just met have been helping my family move, cut grass and bringing meals everyday. All my 60-70 dirty tanks were washed and next weekend a group are coming to gut my basement to prep it for a frog room.

I'm thinking (hoping) by the first of October or so to start rebuilding. I just wanted to thank everyone again who has posted or pm'd me and I'll be in touch with everyone in time.

Thanks again Dendroboard!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

So glad to hear you are on the mend! Also very glad to hear you ended up with such great neighbors. What a relief that must be for you. Hope you'll post pictures of the build out of the new frog room.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

frogface said:


> So glad to hear you are on the mend! Also very glad to hear you ended up with such great neighbors. What a relief that must be for you. Hope you'll post pictures of the build out of the new frog room.


I'll document it just for you as long as you come up when I have a meet


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Jeremy we are happy to hear you are doing better.
It's nice to know the community you moved into is so caring.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Jeremy,this is one of the few times i wish i lived over there so i/we could offer more than words,I'm a bit of a softy i guess our little frogs are most of our world right now,i can't imagine this and what you have been through.

I'm glad your health is on the up and your able to start rebuilding,truly i wish i could come over and get dirty,with helping rebuild your new room.

Use this as a new start my friend a chance to be as good as you can be,sometimes its hard to see something positive in something bad that happens to us,but it can be used as such
All the best with your new start at your new house,from a couple of keepers across the pond,i think the opening post is the hardest thing i've read on these forums
I'm absolutely gutted for you
best regards
Stu and Shaz


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

JeremyHuff said:


> I'll document it just for you as long as you come up when I have a meet


I`ll drive down south and pick her ass up for ya!

John


----------

